

Spotify raises $350M at $8B valuation: CNBC - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/spotify-raises-350-million-at-8-billion-valuation-cnbc/

======
ub
Pandora is worth $4B now. It has 200M+ users with active users at 70M+.
Spotify has a total of 60M users. What's the logic behind this valuation?

~~~
skorecky
Valuations never make sense. I'm pretty sure they throw a dart at a board to
see what you're worth.

